# El banco HSBC por dentro



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Una caja blanca y roja

Diseño integral: Oficinas del banco HSBC. Esta obra del arquitecto José Orrego ha sido merecedora del primer puesto de la categoría de diseño interior, en la undécima bienal de arquitectura peruana









*GEOMETRÍA. Círculos consecutivos y líneas rectas visten el recibidor. (Fotos: Luna Sibadón) *

La cuestión principal para el desarrollo de este diseño interior fue lograr un efecto contemporáneo y simple, por medio de la aplicación del concepto de "caja blanca". Es decir, se intentó que los elementos que habitarían los distintos espacios y que cumplirían las funciones necesarias resaltaran y cobraran vida dentro de la amplitud y la continuidad que supone el uso generoso del blanco en las tantas superficies.









*GEOMETRÍA. Círculos consecutivos y líneas rectas visten el recibidor. *

Siguiendo esta línea, las pieles elegidas --distintas texturas metálicas-- fueron, en buena medida, un telón de fondo para los elementos de color rojo vibrante que completan la composición. Se eligió este tono al ser el color que caracteriza el banco HSBC. Junto con el uso tradicional de este color en lo concerniente al nombre de la entidad bancaria, este también complementó tanto las salas de espera como la sala de estar de la zona de gerencia. Así, el rojo fue la base para ciertos clásicos del diseño contemporáneo, como es el mobiliario de Le Corbusier, las mesas de la colección Tulip y las sillas Louis Ghost, que aunque de creación considerablemente más reciente que las piezas anteriores, son en definitiva un clásico del diseño de los siglos XX y XXI. 

Las líneas geométricas definieron los módulos y el mobiliario fijo complementó las piezas famosas de tal forma que se evitó el predominio del vacío y, a la misma vez, el exceso de elementos a la vista. 









*RÍTMICA CAFETERÍA. Esta concentra la vivacidad y variedad de formas y tonos ausentes en el resto de la composición. El motivo de tonos verdes claros nos remite a la moda retro. *

*Estratégica luminosidad *

El cuidado y la creatividad sutil que caracterizaron la iluminación de ciertas superficies, lograron que esta funcionara como herramienta decorativa. El rebote de luz en ciertas secciones logró crear la sensación de superficies separadas del resto del muro y techo, de ligereza y pulcritud. 









*SALA DE ESPERA. Compuesta por la mesa Tulip, las sillas Louis Ghost y el sofá de Le Corbusier. *

*Inyección de color*

Solo en la cafetería encontramos motivos atrevidos en distintas tonalidades de verde limón. Esta concentra variedad de pieles que le insertan energía al espacio. El blanco, el negro y el cromo de las sillas y bancos acompañan la fortaleza rítmica de este espacio.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bien bonitooooooooooo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me imagino ese mismo espacio con colores... Chéveres los interiores del HSBC. Buen thread!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ha quedado como un digno edificio de oficinas tipo A1......me gusta !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve simpático, me gusta la parte de la cafetería


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Asu!! la mera ta re bien!! pucha no esperaba menos de tremendo banco!! Pero pucha no es por ser malito pero yo ya toy esperando que construyan un hermoso edificio principal alto y bonito cmo el que tienen en HOng KOng jejejej :banana:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Realmente interesante. Pronto traere los interiores del Interbank de la via expresa.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

jaja parece una película de Kubrick


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Realmente interesante. Pronto traere los interiores del Interbank de la via expresa.


Tengo una tía que es gerente ahí...me invitó varias veces a subir hasta el último piso para tomar fotos...voy a ver si uno de éstos años lo hago.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lavoe81 said:


> jaja parece una película de Kubrick


Jajajajaja, si pues tienes razòn y para ser mas especìfico debes referirte a la Naranja Mecànica, agresiva y violenta visiòn de un mundo paralelo en donde el actor principal comete miles de fechorias basado en su sadismo y excesiva inclinaciòn hacia el sexo, el dinero y una mujer que lo enloquecìa. (nunca olvidaré cuando la vi y sobre todo la escena en la que duerme con la serpiente)

Las imàgenes blancas de las decoraciones interiores de los 60´S, reviven ahora y se les llama "contemporàneos" Los vestidos que modelaba la famèlica Twigy de esa època entre sesentas y setentas .. la moda psicodèlica que se viò mucho en las sagaz de Austin Power el peludo detective revivido y patentado por el jolivud muestran un paso atràs y un paso adelante de las perspectivas arquitectònicas en diseño interior, buscando placer visual antes que muchas veces comodidad, por eso ahora se hace incapié en colores contrastantes, en diseños lunares y aerodinàmicos que resten importancia al lugar en donde estàs y mas bien transporten al visitante a un instante de relax que limite su capacidad de manejar con cordura una negociaciòn que no sea a favor del banco.

Me encanta el bar, la mesa tulip (mis padres tenìan una en nuestra casa de Jesùs Marìa) y obviamente disfrutarìa mucho de observar en mi sala ese còmodo sofà de espera de Le Corbusier.

Sencillamente un placer visual que merece mas que un premio un uffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Buenos datos Vane


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

De primera!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tengo una tía que es gerente ahí...me invitó varias veces a subir hasta el último piso para tomar fotos...voy a ver si uno de éstos años lo hago.


Yo fui con un curso, nos subimos hasta el helipuerto, hay buenas vistas desde ahi. Lo que si no pudimos entrar fue a la sala de juntas que es muy bonita.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Yo fui con un curso, nos subimos hasta el helipuerto, hay buenas vistas desde ahi. Lo que si no pudimos entrar fue a la sala de juntas que es muy bonita.


Mi primo que tambien es arquitecto ha subido al helipuerto. Quizás yo sí podría entrar a la sala de juntas...quien sabe. Tomaría varias fotos, de hecho.

Oye Imanol...y las fotos? Me estoy aburriendo aquí esperando el thread...


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que ultra-cool!!. se parece al edificio donde vive julia roberts (el interior).


----------

